# Added another set of strobes for side and rear coverage



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well someone gave me the idea today about backing up people seeing you backing out of a drive. And it hit me that i had no side light on my arse end. Soooo, i remember seeing a while ago someone who did something like this. So i thought i would try it. And it works out really well. 1 of the leds pointing to the side is covered by the other one, but its still BRIGHT.

They are 2 sound off led3s on each corner. I like sound offs led3s better than whelens tir3s. I think their a lot brighter and about 1" smaller.

So far i have 2 whelen lin6 on the front, 4 sound off led3 on the back, and whelen mini justice on top. BUT i still have more to add


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

And the video 



And i still have a few more lights to add


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

you sir have a large amount of money in lights.....I LOVE IT! haha


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Since I see you are also a little crazy too*

Might I suggest vision xmitter backup lights. 3400 lumens each for the 12in x 2 in strip.

ted


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ejsmass2;911015 said:


> Might I suggest vision xmitter backup lights. 3400 lumens each for the 12in x 2 in strip.
> 
> ted


Just ordered the 4" version. I am gonna see how they do. If they work good i'll put the 4" on the backup truck and order the 12" one for my truck :bluebounc

I'll do a write up when i get it in.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

masternate42;910642 said:


> you sir have a large amount of money in lights.....I LOVE IT! haha


Its a quite obsession of mine


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*12 inch xmitter*

Who did you get it from and how much did you pay? I got mine for $350 for the 12 inch. I have one wired to the backup lights now and matt from blueline is mounting the other 2 for a total of three this week wired on a switch.

I like it. It is the kind of super bright I was lookng for. I am sure you will be happy.

Best regards,
ted


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

WTF were the hell did you get it from? I paid $150 just for the 4" 

The best price i could find on the 12" was $500!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I put a 4led marker on each side of my truck tool box, that way when I have to back out into the rd. I can be seen from the side. Looks good man I wish I had ur money! lol


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Tucking those Sound Off modules in there like that is a good use of what would otherwise be "empty space." Should protect them pretty well, too. Well done. :salute:

But that idea just bumped up the amount I'm going to be shelling out for lights on my truck.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

maelawncare;911219 said:


> WTF were the hell did you get it from? I paid $150 just for the 4"
> 
> The best price i could find on the 12" was $500!


The 12 inchers are on sale @ http://www.visionxonly.com/12-Inch-LED-Xmitter-Bar.html?m7:item=XIL-200s&psid=kb-o729jLqj964rCGKlQ

He has them for 399 on the site but somebody else has them for 350 and he will match the price I bet. He was a great guy to work with the was very informative. Give him a ring and I am sure he will hook you up.

ted


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

The single 12incher that is there now is brighter than my headlights. I am very happy with them. I cannot wait to see the three.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ejsmass2;911367 said:


> The 12 inchers are on sale @ http://www.visionxonly.com/12-Inch-LED-Xmitter-Bar.html?m7:item=XIL-200s&psid=kb-o729jLqj964rCGKlQ
> 
> He has them for 399 on the site but somebody else has them for 350 and he will match the price I bet. He was a great guy to work with the was very informative. Give him a ring and I am sure he will hook you up.
> 
> ted


Who had them for $350? So i can tell him.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

that was NVRENOUGH that did that idea.....he used t-3's..

nice.....whats all those little lights?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Dissociative;911703 said:


> that was NVRENOUGH that did that idea.....he used t-3's..
> 
> nice.....whats all those little lights?


Which little lights?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

He is pry talking about silver round ones kinda in the middle...I think I cound eight of them.

It looks like they are THESE lights. Am I correct? If so....are they as bright as they say?

http://www.oznium.com/high-intensity-led-floodlight


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep they are from oznium. i have 3 green, 2 red, and 5 cool white of their floods. They work extremely well. I wouldnt say extremely bright. But they are freaking bright! You do NOT want to look at them.

Im putting the green ones under the dash to light the floor boards, 2 of the whites went in the 3rd brake light, 1 of the red went in there too. 1 of the whites i am using for my dome light. And holy crap does it light up the cab. Waaaaay brighter than that crappy led dome stuff you buy at autozone. I bought one for the adapter, and the oznium blows it out of the water. I havent quite decided what im gonna do with the rest. I might put them in the 3rd brake light on the other truck. It is a HUGE upgrade to lighting up the bed. I might put one under the hood.

They are flood lights, so about 6' to 8' of full coverage. But it lights it all up perfectly. I just wish they were a tad bit smaller. But they need the heatsink.

Oh and the company is great too. One of the lights didnt work when i got them. They shipped me out another one the next day. Didnt even ask for the old one back. What they dont say, is they are 1w leds.

Oh and i finally figured out what im doing with the soundoff mighty lights. They were made for alley lights. So their gonna on the light tower as alley lights  Im just waiting on the second one.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Very Nice Idea. I like it!!!:salute:


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

OK i found a good selection on Amazon, where did you get one that cheap? What is the difference between the Euro beam and the flood??


ejsmass2;911116 said:


> Who did you get it from and how much did you pay? I got mine for $350 for the 12 inch. I have one wired to the backup lights now and matt from blueline is mounting the other 2 for a total of three this week wired on a switch.
> 
> I like it. It is the kind of super bright I was lookng for. I am sure you will be happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

That was me last year that came up with the corner mounted TIR3's. 
It was in this thread. Added some more lights


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

nevrnf;912873 said:


> That was me last year that came up with the corner mounted TIR3's.
> It was in this thread. Added some more lights


Their it is  I knew i saw it somewhere.


----------

